
Google's new phones will be called the Pixel and the Pixel XL - dhd415
http://www.androidpolice.com/2016/09/01/exclusive-googles-new-phones-will-be-called-the-pixel-and-pixel-xl/
======
neverminder
So Google discontinues Pixel laptop
([http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2016/08/google-
discontinues-t...](http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2016/08/google-discontinues-
the-chromebook-pixel-2-without-replacing-it/)) which is very disappointing by
the way (I have 2015 Pixel LS running Ubuntu - best laptop ever had) and then
renames well known Nexus phones as Pixels? This cannot get more confusing and
I just don't understand their reasoning.

~~~
ZeroGravitas
They already released a Pixel tablet that ran Android so this latest move
actually reduces confusion (on the assumption that ChromeOS is getting
absorbed into Android going forward).

------
Inconel
This seems like such an odd move to me seeing as Google has made a much
greater effort over the last year in marketing the Nexus line of phones. Sure,
the Nexus line still isn't exactly a household name, but I'm sure it's more
well known than the Pixel line.

I've had the pleasure of using my friend's Pixel C and 2015 Chromebook Pixel
and was thoroughly impressed with both from an industrial design perspective.
I personally find the Chromebook Pixel even better looking than the MacBook
Pro I'm currently using. The Pixel design team really seems to know what
they're doing, which makes me disappointed that this year's Nexus(now Pixel)
phones look to be heavily derivative of HTC's hardware rather than having a
more original design as employed by the rest of the Pixel line.

I can see why Google wants to make a Pixel phone, and after seeing the other
Pixel products I want them to make one too, but it seems strange that they
would choose to rename this year's upcoming phones when they are following the
usual Nexus blueprint of being heavily based on a partner's design rather than
purely Google's own. This is of course assuming the leaks I've seen regarding
the new Nexus/Pixel phones prove to be accurate.

